Ask HN: How do you find a good therapist? - dawhizkid
======
arikr
One method: Use psychologytoday to find 3-6 that seem decent close to you, and
then do 3 sessions each with ideally 3+ therapists, and then continue with
your favorite. Reasoning for that is that apparently your "strength of
therapeutic alliance (i.e. how much you respect and trust the therapist and
their methods, are willing to open yourself up to them, and feel that opening
up received in a way that resonates with you)" is the biggest predictor of
outcomes.

